# Snow Removal Plates now in Mass



## johntwist

The Registry of Motor Vehicles has once again shocked me by doing something that not only makes sense, but makes everyone's life easier.
They have just come out with a commercial vehicle plate specifically for plow vehicles. All these plates start with "SR" for snow removal.

What's great about them is regular commercial tags run annually from December to December, which was a pain for snow removal contactors because they'd have to worry about renewing by the end of December. These new "SR" tags run from September to September, so you don't have to worry about them expiring during the snow removal season. They also let the cops and everyone else know that you are at least carrying the proper commercial vehicle policy for a plow operator.

Before anyone asks, no, this has nothing to do with general liability insurance!!!!

I just got a set of these new tags for my truck, and I just thought I'd put this up as an F.Y.I. to the rest of you who are plowing in Massachusetts. This is all I know about them, so if you have any more questions about it, I'd say you should just call the Registry.


----------



## bobingardner

That's good news. I was hesitant about re-registering the truck because it would have to be done again in a month. Thanks for the info.


----------



## The Boss

I'm glad we don't have to worry about that here. We just have regular plates.


----------



## Young Pup

Just commercial plates here. I just registered the new truck this past January and it is up to date till 10/05. They are staggering when the commercial folks have to register. They had all the commercial platesl due in March. That was fun waiting in line for that every year. :bluebounc :redbounce


----------



## Dwan

Plates here require renewing on there birthday (plate) and are good for 2 years. Takes me less then 5 mininuts on line from right here at my keyboard. Tags arive in the mail in a day or 2 but I can print out my own registration. wihch is good enough if I get pulled over.


----------

